# Mid Mo Winterless



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

Weather Sucks In Mid Mo No Snow For 7 Weeks


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Where in Missouri are you?
I just moved from ElDorado Springs. 
Wanna buy another truck & plow?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

i think it has officially sucked everywhere this year, only been out 3 times this year


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Im with nate ive only been out three times here. Its been 6 weeks here since the last time. the best part is that i havnt even been paid in full for the second time out, which was in mid dec....


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*no snow NE Ohio too*

The only good thing about this winter is our area has so many snow plows now that competition is high. With so many new people in the business with no business sense the price drops through the floor. People have purchased new rigs and figured they would use snow plow money to make payments but this didn't happen. They will get out from under there trucks and drive cars again.

I take this no snow season as a thinning of the herd.

Dave


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Last snow was early Jan. Last year is was early Jan and nothing more. Looks to be a repeat.

The 7 years prior I could always count on 3 plows in Jan, 0 for Feb and 1-3 in March. Things sure seem to have changed quickly.


----------

